# Drifting for eyes in the central basin...



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Just curious how people do this in the deeper water. Are they drifting bottom bouncers or inline weights with spinners? Just curious as I've seen a couple posts like this was wondering. Thanks in advance.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

Harnesses with a 3/4oz inline weight. A 3/4oz trolling sinker w/ swivels on both ends is my preference, although it is common to use an egg sinker on main line above your snap swivel, or on the loop of your harness (held in place by a bead threaded over the loop).

In the deeper water (45+) bouncers don't work well for me for some reason.

If fish are on/near the bottom we do best long lineing for them......cast out, spool out the bail then work it back in after getting it going with as few long quick pulls. Sometimes a steady retrieve works well and others it is a pull-reel down- pull deal. *keep an eye out for close trollers since they may pass over your lines. Problems occasionaly happen when they assume to much or just aren't paying attention and you have two lines out 100+ yards. 


90&#37; of the time the longline method works and you end up covering a good bit of the water although most of your time is focusing on the bottom half.

When needed, I'll do the cast and countdown or work the swing to target higher fish. Usualy I'll try this if the trollers around me are using their nets and mine is dry or if a full boat pushes me to fish from the bow.

When fishing shallower snaggy water and/or with a full boat, I usualy send down a bouncer. It frequently gets more fish than my "active" rod, but also a larger percentage of sheepeads and mixed species rug rats. In my book a fish is a fish and I'd rather catch 5 eyes and a steady asortment of others than fish all day for just six fish that are all eyes.


----------

